# the Harvey stuff



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

Harvey loves to play tug-of-war. when he plays tug-of-war, the whole world disappears for him. it's hysterical to watch him because he kinda jumps up with his bum.

***

he looks like a tiny chicken when he falls asleep on me. he sleeps sideways, with his paws up to his absolutely defenseless face, like a small baby. it's the most endearing sight ever.

***

Harvey is a miniature hog: his whole face is so small and his legs are so thin compared to Sweetie's. i am always amazed by their difference, always anew.

***

ever wondered what confused and adored hoglets do? wonder no mo'. they eat iams (the vet suggested that for while he was sick) lying on their back (with a plate held up) because they feel too confused and adored to turn and eat like all normal hogs.

***

he likes to purr, especially when he's cuddling half-asleep. it's a soft, vibrating, almost 'clucking' sound. love it.

***

he is not a one-person hoglet, so he seems to be bonding with my mom too. i am very happy for them. 

and now the pics time: http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2 ... 94b8610c1c
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=6 ... =714763205


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Awwwww!!! What a cutie! I LOVE how he is sitting upright, eating from a plate! He's got you wrapped around his tiny little finger! :lol:


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

What great pictures, as always!


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

PJM said:


> Awwwww!!! What a cutie! I LOVE how he is sitting upright, eating from a plate! He's got you wrapped around his tiny little finger! :lol:


Harvey should've been a girl.  he just likes to sleep, sing his little songs, and look very pretty.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

after the bath:
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=6 ... =714763205


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

What a cutie! Looking up at his mama with adoring eyes.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=6 ... =714763205


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Awww! He looks so content sitting in his momma's arms!


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

Lilysmommy said:


> Awww! He looks so content sitting in his momma's arms!


i know, it was weird.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

He looks so content and happy!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I love the one where he's eating, he looks like he's sitting at a table lol Those pictures were too precious


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=6 ... =714763205


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

He IS beautiful!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Perfect new signature pic, eh?


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

love this one:
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=7 ... =714763205


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

I love his tiny little legs! I wanna hold him and kiss his little nose! So cute! :lol:


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

susanaproenca said:


> I love his tiny little legs! I wanna hold him and kiss his little nose! So cute! :lol:


you should see how he stretches them... it can kill you with cute.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Both of your hedgie-piggy-babies look very happy and healthy! Congratulations


----------

